# Bentonite for pee



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

I've read some posts of guys / gals using bentonite on pee. What is your process or recipe for doing this?? I have bentonite & am making 2 batches in the near future. Thanks. Brian.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Most of use it in the primary.


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2011)

unless you are in a hurry, sp almost always will clear within 2 months, especially in the summer months


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

I rarely use a clearing agent on any wine. I prefer to let the process happen naturally... keeps your hands off the wine longer too!

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

U been practicing the 3 "P's" !


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

Excuse me... I have to use the bathroom... after all those P's.

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

I didnt say "PEE PEE" (2 P's )

I said 3 P's


----------



## buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> I've read some posts of guys / gals using bentonite on pee. What is your process or recipe for doing this?? I have bentonite & am making 2 batches in the near future. Thanks. Brian.



If your heart is set to use bentonite, This is the instructions that came with my package.

"To clarify one gallon of wine, mix 1/2 teaspoon in 1/2 cup of boiling water for 2 minutes. Let stand for one hour, mix again and stir gently into the wine. Let stand 14 days and rack"

Bentonite works best with acidic wines so I would think that skeeter pee more than qualifies for this.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I've just noticed that the merlot & cab sav kits from rj spangnols use bentonite & read a post that someone used it in sp. These kits clear very very fast. I was just wondering if it would speed up the clearing. I didn't have the sparkoloid & used the 2 part stuff like is in the rj kits & it took mine a long time to clear. 

I'm just getting into this(since may) & of course, like all others in my situation, I am impatient. By next summer, I'll have 25 gallons of the stuff in bottles. lol..

Thanks, Brian


----------



## buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

I've used bentonite for skeeter pee and found that it cleared really fast.
I used it on my very first batch and it cleared so fast that I racked the sp. into a smaller carboy and was enjoying my first bottle of crystal clear sp. after only 2 hours of clearing.


----------

